# Sticky  Read Before Starting a Contest!!!



## Sakura8

Important:​
If you wish to start a contest of any sort on bettafish.com, please PM all moderators first to get permission. Thank you!

Also, here are the rules for starting a contest. Please read and be sure you can commit to your contest.

*1) Make it clear that it is not an official BettaFish.com contest and the forum staff are not involved in any way.
2) Do not solicit money, contact information, etc.
3) Do not start a contest you cannot commit to starting and ending in a timely manner or otherwise see through to completion.*


----------

